# ché



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

In una frase come:

Chiamami che ti dico una cosa

il che si scrive con o senza accento? A me verrebbe da scriverlo con l'accento, visto che sta (o starebbe) per "perché". Però a quel punto bisognerebbe scriverlo 'ché?

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> In una frase come:
> 
> Chiamami che ti dico una cosa
> 
> il che si scrive con o senza accento? A me verrebbe da scriverlo con l'accento, visto che sta (o starebbe) per "perché". *A si?*
> Grazie



Secondo me: chiamami *in modo che* io ti possa dire una cosa. (non perchè)


----------



## Azzurra

Anche secondo me in questo caso non sta a significare _perché_, quindi senza accento... Mentre in altri casi, il *ché* credo non si scriva *'ché*... Però aspetta altri pareri


----------



## chicco007

Ciao, che io sappia non esiste "chè" con accento e/o apostrofi in finale...Non è grammaticamente corretto. Che è usato nel senso della congiunzione. ( es. *per* dirti una cosa). non esistono abbreviazionigrafiche di poichè/perchè.

Ciao,


----------



## Azzurra

No, esiste, dai un'occhiata sul DeMauro  

ché
cong.
BU perché (introduce proposizioni interrogative, causali o finali)

Bruttino probabilmente, ma esiste


----------



## gabrigabri

Sì, però tra i significati di "che" senza accento riportate dal demauro, non c'è "perché", no? (sono così tante che ho dato solo un rapido sguardo)


----------



## chicco007

Il Devoto Oli cosa dice? 

De Mauro non mi piace molto ...accuso arretratezza e il fatto di essere restio a certe innovazioni stilistiche che impoveriscono la ns già tanto povera lingua...

BU....Basso Uso....


----------



## Necsus

Senza dubbio il _ché_ accentato con valore di _perché_ non è quasi più usato, ma questo non può significare certo che debba essere cancellato dalla lingua italiana  (Garzanti):
ché - _cong_. aferesi di _perché_ (introduce prop. interrogative, causali o finali): _ché non rispondi?_; _copriti ché fa freddo_; _te lo dico, ché non s'abbia a ripetere_.

Per quanto riguarda 'che' nella frase di gabrigabri, direi che non ha valore di _perché_ in quanto non introduce una preposizione causale o finale, ma piuttosto una consecutiva.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ecco, il mio esempio era ovviamente non azzeccato, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente 
Forse meglio: chiamami che ti devo dire una cosa?

Copriti che fa freddo è perfetto!
con o senza accento?


----------



## Danielev

Secondo me, decisamente con l'accento. Ma comunque è un problema relativo dato che il 'ché' è molto informale a mio modo di vedere, quindi è molto più probabile sentirlo dire che vederlo scritto,no? E va usato con l'altro accento, di cui non so il nome: quindi 'ché' e non 'chè'.


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

Danielev said:


> Secondo me, decisamente con l'accento. Ma comunque è un problema relativo dato che il 'ché' è molto informale a mio modo di vedere, quindi è molto più probabile sentirlo dire che vederlo scritto,no? E va usato con l'altro accento, di cui non so il nome: quindi 'ché' e non 'chè'.


 
'Accento acuto'


----------



## giovannino

Gabri, mi sono fatto spesso anch'io questa domanda. Ho cercato nella grammatica di Serianni e ho trovato una breve trattazione di questo uso di _che. _Serianni lo definisce "_che _subordinante generico, o _che _polivalente", ampiamente usato "nell'italiano di registro colloquiale antico e moderno, ma con larghissime attestazioni anche letterarie". "Abbastanza spesso si istituisce tra le due proposizioni un evidente rapporto causale: _copritevi, che fa freddo..._In altri casi sarebbe possibile cogliere un rapporto temporale[...]finale[...]consecutivo[...]. Ma il più delle volte il tentativo di catalogare secondo rigidi criteri logico-grammaticali questa funzione di _che_ è arbitrario."


----------



## Dulcinea

Secondo me, si usa molto più spesso di quanto non si pensi.

Un esempio:

Digli di richiamare, ché adesso ho da fare. (Una forma che chiunque potrebbe usare nel quotidiano)

Diverso da:

Digli di richiamare, digli che adesso ho da fare.


----------



## Necsus

gabrigabri said:


> Copriti che fa freddo è perfetto!
> con o senza accento?


Be', è tra gli esempi del Garzanti per l'uso di ch*é*..


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Be', è tra gli esempi del Garzanti per l'uso di ch*é*..


 
Però Serianni dà un esempio praticamente identico (_copritevi, che fa freddo) _senza accento.


----------



## Necsus

giovannino said:


> Però Serianni dà un esempio praticamente identico (_copritevi, che fa freddo) _senza accento.


E' vero, ma più avanti Serianni illustra anche così [XIV,98] l'affermazione che hai riportato, quando parla delle congiunzioni che introducono le proposizioni causali:
"_Che_. Di uso molto largo nel parlato (in cui il valore causale sfuma spesso in un più generico segnale di subordinazione, cfr. XIV,82 _[quello citato]_), tende a essere evitata nello scritto appena sorvegliato, dove si ricorre piuttosto alla variante grafica _ché_, sentita come forma ridotta di _perché_ (_giacché, poiché_)".

E vero è che se la ragione dell'accento dovesse poi essere realmente questa (Treccani):
ché /ke/ cong. - Che, col sign. di perché (interr. o causale), scritta con l'accento perché pronunciata con tono vibrato: padre mio, c. non m'aiuti? (Dante). 
mi sembrerebbe abbastanza prevedibile un uso sempre più ridotto della forma grafica accentata, nella lingua moderna...


----------



## bubu7

Anche la grammatica del Serianni non è la Bibbia e va sempre considerata con senso critico.
Oggi _ché_ s’usa solo nello scritto _mooolto_ sorvegliato; in altri contesti stona e ha sempre un leggero sapore d’affettazione o d’antico.
Le forme neutre oggi sono: _che_, senz’accento, e _perché_; basta una verifica nei quotidiani e nei libri: saggistica, romanzi…


----------



## franz rod

> Oggi _ché_ s’usa solo nello scritto _mooolto_ sorvegliato; in altri contesti stona e ha sempre un leggero sapore d’affettazione o d’antico.



Non mi sembra.  Su diversi forum in internet lo ho trovato e lo uso spesso (anzi, dovrei dire che lo utilizzo sempre perché mi sembra sbagliato far altrimenti).


----------



## Dulcinea

franz rod said:


> Non mi sembra.  Su diversi forum in internet lo ho trovato e lo uso spesso (anzi, dovrei dire che lo utilizzo sempre perché mi sembra sbagliato far altrimenti).



Anche a me viene molto naturale usarlo e notare se qualcuno non lo usa dove andrebbe usato.


----------



## marcop_fr

_O voi che siete in piccoletta barca,_​_desiderosi d’ascoltar, seguiti_​_dietro il mio legno che cantando varca,_​_tornate a riveder li vostri liti:_​_Non vi mettete in pelago, *ché* forse,_​_perdendo me, rimarreste smarriti._​_L’acqua ch’io prendo giammai non si corse:_​_Minerva spira, e conducemi Apollo,_​_e nove Muse mi dimostran l’Orse._​_ _​*Dante,  Paradiso Canto II *​ 

E confesso che pur'io, alle volte, lo utilizzo... Ma, certo, solo nei miei scritti più schiettamente "sorvegliati"


----------



## facciadipietra

Fra tutte le osservazioni già espresse, io ritengo giuste le seguenti:
1) "ché" (accentato) è letterario antico/affettato (sempre in luogo della forma non accorciata “perché”)
2) "che" (senza accento) oltre, ovviamente, alle dichiarative introduce anche subordinate con valore  causale, consecutivo, *limitativo *ecc. ecc. ecc. (cfr. Serianni citato da giovannino, qui sopra), alcune (bisogna valutare frase per frase) adatte solo al registro colloquiale e quando si vuole ricorrere a una prosa espressiva (es.: chiamami che ti devo dire una cosa; copriti che fa freddo).  
 Appunto perché simili frasi sono proprie del parlato quando si vuole riprodurle nello scritto è quanto mai sconsigliabile l’uso di “ché”, connotato come aulico e poetico, e che a un lettore esperto verrebbe da leggere con la tradizionale enfasi, o meglio con “tono *particolarmente* vibrato” (Devoto-Oli 2007). Infatti tutti riconosceranno che in frasi pronunciate quotidianamente come “chiamami che ti devo dire una cosa” e “copriti che fa freddo” il “che” non viene per niente enfatizzato.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Nella Divina Commedia, Dante fa ricorso a *"ché"*, non mi pare abbia mai usato "_perché_". "'_ché_" assolutamente non esiste


----------



## Blechi

gabrigabri said:


> Chiamami che ti dico una cosa
> 
> il che si scrive con o senza accento? A me verrebbe da scriverlo con l'accento, visto che sta (o starebbe) per "perché". Però a quel punto bisognerebbe scriverlo 'ché?


 
Trattandosi dell'aferesi di _perché, affinché, acciocché, cosicché_, è corretto scrivere _ché_.


----------



## zipp404

Ho una domanda riguardo al valore della congiunzione *ché* in una frase di Ippocrate di Coo.

_*ché*_ è la congunzione _*che*_ adoperata col senso di _perché _*1.*  interrogativo:   _padre mio, ché non mi auiti?_ (Dante); oppure *2.* causale: _teneva le mani in tasca ché sentiva freddo_. [Treccani]

Nella seguente citazioine di Ippocrate di Coo però il valore di 'ché' non è né interrogativo né causale.  
Non sembra neppure avere il valore temporale di *quando*  come, ad esempio, in questa frase: E la vita comincia *ché* siamo troppo giovani per capire [Tamaro]  --->  E la vita comincia *quando *siamo troppo giovani per capire.

La frase di Ippocrate di Coo, riportata da Scerbanenco, è la seguente:  

Oltre a quel 'ché:  perché l'uso del singolare "Nell*a* malatie acute"  invece del plurale "Nell*e* malatie acute" _?_

Dal Corpus Hippocraticum:  Nell*a* malatie acute occorre in primo luogo osservare il viso del malato: se è simile a quello dei sani, ma soprattutto se è simile a se stesso in condizioni normali, *ché* questo sarebbe il caso migliore.  Tanto più grave, invece, quanto più è dissimile.  In quest'ultimo caso si presenta così:  naso affilato, occhi cavi, tempie infossate, orecchie fredde, la pelle del viso rigida e tesa, il colore del viso tutto giallastro.

Ripensandoci meglio, ha il valore consecutivo di una conseguenza, cioè di '*allora*':  

se è simile a quello dei sani, ma soprattuto se è simile a se stesso in condizioni normali, *allora* questo sarebbe il caso migliore.  


_*Grazie!*_


----------



## marco.cur

«se è simile a se stesso in condizioni normali, poiché questo è il caso migliore»
«... perché questo è il caso migliore»
«... essendo questo il caso migliore»

Ci devono essere alcuni errori di trascrizione:
nelle malattie acute
soprattutto


----------



## zipp404

> *se* è simile a quello dei sani, ma soprattutto *se* è simile a se stesso in condizioni normali, *che *questo sarebbe il caso migliore


  Grazie.  Questa non è una frase ipotetica introdotta da *se* in qualità di congiunzione condizionale_?_  Se lo è, come potrebbe quel "ché" aver un valore causativo?   

La frase ha

*A.* due proposizioni condizionali:  [*se* X... ma soprattutto *se *Y]  
+
*B.* una proposizione consecutiva:  *ché *[allora] questo sarebbe *Z*.

In spagnolo e francese c'è un "ché" [que] simile a questo "ché " che ha un valore esplicativo.  Forse si tratta di questo tipo di "ché".  


*Grazie.*


----------



## marco.cur

in primo luogo osservare il viso del malato *e vedere* se è simile a quello dei sani  ma soprattutto se è simile a se stesso in condizioni normali, *per*ché/*poi*ché questo sarebbe il caso migliore.


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo  Comprensione messa in ordine.  Mi sono inserito di maniera diversa nel  testo, da cui la confusione.

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Salve *Chicco*, ti cito e ti correggo qua e là.
... che io sappia non esiste "ché" con accento e/o apostrofi in finale...Non è grammaticalmente corretto. Che è usato nel senso della congiunzione. ( es. per dirti una cosa). Non esistono abbreviazioni grafiche di poiché/perché.

...De Mauro non mi piace molto ...accuso (?, forse "vi ravviso") arretratezza e il fatto di essere restio a certe innovazioni stilistiche che impoveriscono la ns nostra già tanto povera lingua... (_se fai così la impoverisci ancor di più_).

Salve *Danielev*:
i due accenti si chiamano "grave" (tè—la bevanda, c'è,) e "acuto (ché, perché, sé).

Salve *Dulcinea*:
"Anche a me viene molto naturale usarlo e notare se qualcuno non lo usa dove andrebbe usato" (_speriamo solo che gli apprendenti di italiano L2 oggi siano andati al mare_).

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## alessioct

Non ho letto tutti i posto ma partecipo rispondendo in base a quello che so.
In riferimento a "Chiamai che ti dico una cosa" è corretto scrivere "ché" poiché abbrewviazione grafica di "perché" o "poiché" etc.

Ciaooo


----------



## piyopiyo

*--->  Nuova domanda!   <---
*​
Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere un parere su questo uso colloquiale del "che", come in

"Sbrigati che / ché è tardi"

Qual è la grafia corretta?

Grazie,
Bruno


----------



## Spiritoso78

La E del che non si accenta mai. Solo il perché.

Sbrigati che è tardi o che fai tardi.


----------



## effeundici

Spiritoso sei sicuro?

Dal Serianni:

I. ​_*che*. Di uso molto largo nel parlato […] tende ad essere evitata nello scritto appena sorvegliato, dove si preferisce ricorrere piuttosto alla variante grafica ché, sentita come forma ridotta di perché(giacché, poiché) […] _



Spiritoso78 said:


> La E del che non si accenta mai. Solo il perché.
> 
> Sbrigati che è tardi o che fai tardi.


----------



## Il Reine

Spiritoso78 said:


> La E del che non si accenta mai. Solo il perché.
> 
> Sbrigati che è tardi o che fai tardi.


Errore: è notoriamente accentata quando, nel parlato più negletto, ha funzione causale e non relativa, come abbreviazione di poiché, perciocché giacché ecc.
Bevi il caffè che sta sul tavolo
Bevi il caffè, che diventa freddo !
Nel parlato c'è una netta cesura, resa nello scritto dalla virgola ed anche, sperabilmente, dalla é accentata (acuto).
In Italia come in Germania un'istituzione prescrittiva della lingua e ne risulta una malcomprensione di essa da parte dei parlanti, che hanno poi difficoltà con lo scritto.
Che e ché sono differenti quanto Roma e toma !
Saluti,
Othmar


----------



## King Crimson

Il Reine said:


> Errore: è notoriamente accentata quando, nel parlato più negletto, ha funzione causale e non relativa, come abbreviazione di poiché, perciocché giacché ecc.
> Bevi il caffè che sta sul tavolo
> Bevi il caffè, che ché diventa freddo !
> Nel parlato c'è una netta cesura, resa nello scritto dalla virgola ed anche, sperabilmente, dalla é accentata (acuto).
> In Italia, come in Germania, un'istituzione prescrittiva della lingua (mi sembra che manchi un verbo) e ne risulta una sua malcomprensione  scarsa/errata comprensione di essa da parte dei parlanti, che hanno poi difficoltà con lo scritto.
> Che e ché sono differenti quanto Roma e toma !
> Saluti,
> Othmar



Spero mi perdonerai qualche correzione... Al di là delle pur importanti questioni grammaticali, volevo solo segnalare che questo uso del "ché" non mi sembra affatto tramontato, come è stato suggerito da qualcuno in questa discussione. Ho finito da poco di leggere un libro ("La vita quotidiana in Italia ai tempi del Silvio", di Enrico Brizzi), che pur essendo scritto da un autore giovane, fa abbondante uso di questo "ché".
All'inizio devo confessare che l'ho trovato un po' desueto ma, proseguendo nella lettura, mi è diventato quasi familiare...


----------



## Maioneselover

Dalle mie parti, l'uso di "ché" (o meglio, di "ca") è invece vivissimo. Trattandosi di un dialetto, poi, è ovvio che è piuttosto arbitrario catalogare i suoi usi in propri ed impropri.
Beh, "ché" e "ca" avranno etimologie differenti: l'uno abbreviazione di "perché" e "poiché" e l'altro semplicemente derivato dal pronome relativo.
Però leggendo qualche trattatello del Duecento e del Trecento, ho notato che l'uso di "ché" è frequente, e solo sostituendolo al mio "ca" l'idea la si rende facilmente.
Accanto agli usi finali e causali:
"Mi servono _ca_ devo comprare dei pantaloni" finale
"Devo andare a casa _ca _ho dimenticato l'agenda": causale (ho tradotto il resto della frase)

si possono sentire anche periodi del genere:
"Prendi la busta _ca_ c'è quanto serve"
E qui, dire che si tratta di una finale non serve a spiegare perchè non si preferisca dire "prendi la busta, c'è quanto serve".
Secondo me, nel mio dialetto, come nell'italiano parlato, prevale l'uso di "che" o "ché" per legare proposizioni che potrebbero benissimo essere legate altre congiunzioni: ed è solo una questione di usi: in un trattato sempre del Duecento, poi, molte frasi erano legate con "e", quando sarebbe stato preferibile organizzarle più ipotatticamente.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dalle mie parti, nel parlato, il "ché" si usa quasi ad ogni frase (esagero, ma non poi troppo: "Vado a letto ché /ke/ sono stanco"). Il problema nasce quando se ne comincia a parlare, e soprattutto quando si vede come andrebbe scritto (coll'accento acuto), perché da noi la pronuncia è la stessa di quella del pronome relativo e della congiunzione (in particolare, la vocale non subisce nessuna abbreviazione e inoltre la parola non viene _pronunciata_ con l'accento). Per questo sono convinto che a nessuno sia mai passato per la mente che "ché" potesse essere sinonimo di "perché" nelle finali e nelle causali. /ke/ e /per'kè/ nell'immaginario collettivo emiliano sono due cose diverse. 

Saluti a tutti.

GS


----------



## Maioneselover

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Dalle mie parti, nel parlato, il "ché" si usa quasi ad ogni frase (esagero, ma non poi troppo: "Vado a letto ché /ke/ sono stanco"). Il problema nasce quando se ne comincia a parlare, e soprattutto quando si vede come andrebbe scritto (coll'accento acuto), perché da noi la pronuncia è la stessa di quella del pronome relativo e della congiunzione (in particolare, la vocale non subisce nessuna abbreviazione e inoltre la parola non viene _pronunciata_ con l'accento). Per questo sono convinto che a nessuno sia mai passato per la mente che "ché" potesse essere sinonimo di "perché" nelle finali e nelle causali. /ke/ e /per'kè/ nell'immaginario collettivo emiliano sono due cose diverse.
> 
> Saluti a tutti.
> 
> GS



Leggendo oggi i Promessi Sposi (per compiti, mai per diletto!), ho segnato qualche uso curioso del "che" da Manzoni:
"Fateli dare addietro ch'io possa riprender fiato" (cap 12)
"essi arrivarono che la casa era già cinta di vasto assedio" (cap 13)
E questo dovrebbe già essere indicativo delle molteplici funzioni che può assumere _che_: in questi casi introduce una consecutiva e una temporale.


----------



## Hachi

Quindi il "ché" è un'abbreviazione di perché/poiché. Sbrigati ché è tardi=sbrigati perché è tardi. vi suona bene?


----------



## francisgranada

Hachi said:


> Quindi il "ché" è un'abbreviazione di perché/poiché. Sbrigati ché è tardi=sbrigati perché è tardi. vi suona bene?


Non sono madrelingua, quindi la mia reazione la prendete piuttosto come "spinta" (o domanda) da parte mia e non come risposta ... Allora:

_Sbrigati perché è tardi_ - secondo me non suona male. Comunque, una certa differenza la sento: con "perché" mi sembra una _spiegazione _mentre con "che" direi che si esprime piuttosto la _situazione_, un po' come se dicessimo "Sbrigati visto che è ormai tardi".


----------



## cuore romano

A me mi sembrano logiche e comprensibili tutt'e due le spiegazioni.
E allora vuol dire che non possiamo sbagliare mai - basta dire: Ma io intendevo...


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Non sono madrelingua, quindi la mia reazione la prendete piuttosto come "spinta" (o domanda) da parte mia e non come risposta ... Allora:
> 
> _Sbrigati perché è tardi_ - secondo me non suona male. Comunque, una certa differenza la sento: con "perché" mi sembra una _spiegazione _mentre con "che" direi che si esprime piuttosto la _situazione_, un po' come se dicessimo "Sbrigati visto che è ormai tardi".



In "Sbrigati visto che ormai è tardi" il "visto che ormai è tardi" a me sembra pure una spiegazione. Direi che quindi la notazione di Hachi mi convince.
Ciao
p


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Francis, di fatto, no, non direi: sia "perché" sia "che"/"ché" sono congiunzioni causali nell'esempio dato e l'uso dell'una o dell'altra non sottintende sfumature di significato diverse.  

Riporto da "Treccani - La grammatica italiana 2012":  "Come congiunzione causale, _che_ è accettabile soltanto nel parlato: quando viene usata nello scritto viene spesso resa con la grafia _ché_, presentandola come una forma ridotta di _perché_ (o di _poiché_ o di _giacché_)."


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito. Grazie, Anna e Oh, bice


----------

